# Start of first Lathe-made pipe



## Bobostro61 (Feb 9, 2013)

To date, all of the pipes I've made have been shaped on sanding discs.  Today, I took a stab at turning the basic shape for a pipe on my lathe.  Turning pens over the winter has given me a lot of practice (and confidence).  My first try I believe will work out well.


----------



## frank123 (Feb 9, 2013)

A four jaw chuck, a face plate, and some ingenuity and you can make just about anything you can conceive on a lathe -lathe swing being the major size limiting factor.

The wood looks nice, what kind?  Briar of some variety?


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 9, 2013)

'Shoot A Mile' I would like to see how this turns out.


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 9, 2013)

seems I saw a video on doing that ona pipe forum once.   check youtube for it, could give a little more insight, it looks like you ware well on your way to making areally nice pipe.

keep us posted with the progress


----------



## Wraith (Feb 9, 2013)

Looking good so far, can't wait to see the finished product.

Brian


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks good - I hope that weak spot doesn't go all the way through, however, or you're going to have some burn-through! 

Andrew


----------



## Bobostro61 (Feb 10, 2013)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Looks good - I hope that weak spot doesn't go all the way through, however, or you're going to have some burn-through!
> 
> Andrew


 
No, it doesn't. It's just on the outside. The entire tobacco chamber is clean.  As for the ones on top, I'm going to shorten the bowl by about 1/8" anyway so those will go away too.  Once a good cake builds up, that spot on the side won't be an issue.


----------



## Bobostro61 (Feb 10, 2013)

frank123 said:


> A four jaw chuck, a face plate, and some ingenuity and you can make just about anything you can conceive on a lathe -lathe swing being the major size limiting factor.
> 
> The wood looks nice, what kind? Briar of some variety?


 
Yes it is briar. I'm pretty much set for the pipe making season plus more that I've purchased since this photo was taken.


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 11, 2013)

Man you are taking this seriously. I love it. Please keep posting your progress.


----------



## Bobostro61 (Feb 16, 2013)

Just about ready for stain...


----------



## Bobostro61 (Feb 16, 2013)

All Finished.  My 12th pipe and first for 2013.


----------



## walshjp17 (Feb 16, 2013)

'Tis a shame I gave up smoking.  This is absolutely brilliant!


----------



## Janster (Feb 16, 2013)

*Are you making........*

...the stems too?


----------



## Bobostro61 (Feb 16, 2013)

Janster said:


> ...the stems too?



I have acrylic and german ebonite rods to try making stems once it gets a bit warmer out.  To date I've been using preformed vulcanite and acrylic.  Can't wait to get that ebonite on the lathe and see what comes out.  May even try a pen with it.  What the heck!


----------



## parawood (Feb 17, 2013)

*Acrylic*

Hmmm, acrylic. I could see some casters get into casting the stems. How about with pieces of imbedded briarwood?

Karl :biggrin:


----------



## CoastalRyan (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm sure some already know about it and I hope I'm not breaking any forum rules but here is a pipe makers forum. There is a lot of good info there on all aspects of pipe making. 

They also have a great gallery for inspiration.

pipemakersforum.com &bull; Index page


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 19, 2013)

Where'd you get the pipe making kits?


----------



## Miles42 (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice work, being from the Chicago area I assume you attend the Pipe and Tobacco show in St Charles every year. That is one great show and was even better before the no Smoking ban. The large tent helps though.


----------



## rizaydog (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow that is cool.  Nice work.


----------



## ALA (Feb 20, 2013)

Job well done. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dozer (Feb 21, 2013)

Really good job thats a great looking pipe.


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 21, 2013)

walshjp17 said:


> 'Tis a shame I gave up smoking.  This is absolutely brilliant!



Gave up smoking years ago. Now at my age, what am I saving my health for?? I need to start smoking pipes.


----------

